# Lego My Fly



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Lego My Fly


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That was cool!  Those little guys tie better than I do. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd like to be the guy in green with the yellow head that dove in the bag of craft fur. Looks like fun.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Where is my kids Lego? I need to put them to work.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that was funny and now I know what some of that extra crap on the vise is used for.


----------



## cjohnson (Aug 17, 2008)

Way cool!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

And I thought I had too much spare time.


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

thats awesome.


----------



## TideWater1900 (Jul 22, 2008)

I need to get them to teach me how to tie flies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Proof that deerfly dreams in color.


----------

